# Puff's 2010 DNA freebie journal



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 18, 2010)

whew...ok...i know i have a habit of finishing journals 3/4ths of the way but i promise!!!..i'm gonna try to see this one trough..ok..i'm bake so don't rush me...for the last 2 weeks, i've been revamping my grow room, changing things for the better....the most important changes i've made is to the power to the area...as it was i could only run 1 room at a time cause i was limited to [email protected] sucked...so i went out and bought the MLC-4 from C.A.P for $130...power problems solved..i can now run up to 4,[email protected] and still have all my wall outlets free for all my 120v stuff . tomorrow my DNA freebies go into the plugs and a new adventure begins. i also got another rain barrel to store my RO water so now i have a 115gal reserve as i have 115gal of res to fill at every change. Soooooo, my new room consists of, well lets start with the veg room...my veg room is 5x5x6.8ft room lined with panda film and equipped with 180cfm exhaust fan pulling from 2 can filer 2600's. my lighting is a DIY 16 bulb T8 fixture @512w. i veg in a 3x3x7" E&F tray fed from a 45gal res. i use a DIY 30 site bubble cloner to root clones . now for the flower room...my flower room is 5x9x6.8 and is painted flat white inside. the lights for this room rule. 2x 1000w HPS in air cooled 6" sunspot reflectors @240v...they run alot cooler at 240..alot cooler..i use a 200cfm exhaust fan pulling through 2 can filter 9000's. and the grow system is a 4'x8' E&F tray over a 70gal res.. both rooms have passive filtered intakes and the air is recirculated within the room during the colder seasons but is also fed with a Co2 system..during the summer the rooms air is conrtolled by the central AC...tomorrow i'll be posting pics and hopefully getting this grow off to a good start


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 18, 2010)

sounds like a good grow to :watchplant:  to me sooooo :watchplant:   i will if its ok with you :48: . i am interested in seeing how this turns out. it sounds well put together and just itchin to get goin. good luck. happy growing.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 18, 2010)

i'm sure it'll turn out better than my 2 previous grows...goin' in a few hrs to plant the seeds.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 18, 2010)

hey puff sound good mind it i pul up a chair and watch GREEN MOJO COMEING YOUR WAY


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 24, 2010)

ok, so i'm still down on the camera thing...i can't find my cable to upload...arrrggg i used to have hundereds of those things. anyway, all of my seeds have popped up cept for the sleestack....i'm savi' those for another grow...goin' out tomorrow to put them into their netpots and get them in the veg room...i'm gonna start them out on a 50ppm dose from a 45 gal res. they get the 3 part, diamond nectar and floralicious grow..hope to have pics by tomorrow.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 4, 2010)

ok ...here is 1 pic of 4 strains of the DNA freebies..in order left to right :LA con,kandy kush,kush berry and OG18....this pic was taken yesterday, 9 days after sprouting


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 4, 2010)

and here are some pics of my 3rd and final harvest of my mazar indica...it did some weird things while flowering but it produced some very exotic smoke..i came up from a coughing fit literaly cross eyed...pretty powerfull stone...makes me sleep shortly after burning


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 4, 2010)

i wanna add that the rooter plugs i sprouted in were soaked for 24hrs in a 150 ppm GH nute mix...they are curently getting 250-300 ppm's now..


----------



## ray jay (Feb 4, 2010)

Right on Puff I'll be watching...Good luck


----------



## ta2dguy (Feb 7, 2010)

that mazar looks like it has some cool colours to it, awfully purrrdy . i can well imagine the stone that comes with it. good job on that and again good luck on the new ones.


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm pulling up a cleaned bong fer this one! Myzar looks tasty!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 7, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> I'm pulling up a cleaned bong fer this one! Myzar looks tasty!


it has a very "different" flavor and the stone knocks me out..i have yet to make it through a whole joint before i pass out lol.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 7, 2010)

what is it you guys think i'm doing to have such a great growth rate ? i look at other journals and see seedlings that are healthy but nowhere near the size of mine in the same time frame ?...i'm gonna go take pics later so you guys can see how much they have grown....is it the GH ? or the ppm of the mix that most others would be weary of giving seedlings ?...my Co2 system is not in use yet...could it be high humidity ? thats the one thing all my grows have in common during veg. 65-75%


----------



## ishnish (Feb 7, 2010)

Got my chair here.  :watchplant:
that mazar looks tasty.  i got some herb a week ago called mazar but wasnt as purple as yours... is that how it's supposed to be or did you have low temps for a time?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 7, 2010)

use the whole plant...i got the buds and the pipe from the same plant lol...and i made some hash from the trimmings.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 7, 2010)

i don't think mazar is supposed to be purple and i, in no way had low temps...one day i went down there and she was purple..idk....but i ain't complainin'.i did not alter any settings on my camera for these pics...just low light i guess.


----------



## ishnish (Feb 7, 2010)

okay, that middle pic with more light looks more like it, right on.
and that's a fine look'n pipe you made there, think i'll do that after my next big dwc..
MoJo


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 7, 2010)

yeah, that first one is a bit "heavy" on the purple lol..but the stems are bright green.


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

Puff is that a pipe made out of the stem?...That's so jivin! Can u describe the taste, sweet, fuel, spicy? Thanks again, she looks so tasty!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 7, 2010)

yup, it is...the "bowl" part is cut right above the root ball so you have someting solid to drill into. are you talking about the taste of the pipe ?..at first it tastes lke a burning stem but fire hardens the wood and soon becomes hard to burn..i use it for hash balls mostly ..works great for hash.


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

Wondered if it was like smoking a grape vine/stem.


----------



## ta2dguy (Feb 8, 2010)

sorry for jumping in here puff but i saw your pipe and gotta share a pic of mine 







nuthin like smokin what you grew in what you grew lol ...

again i apologize for jumping your thread like that, a little green mojo for the young'uns and that mazar colour still amazes me. does it taste purple ? :48:


----------



## zipflip (Feb 8, 2010)

:watchplant:  wats up , PUFF :48:

cool wood pipes.
  reminds me of when i was a kid. i think like maybe 14-15, i still had to share room wit younger brother and we had bunk beds. the full on bottom twin on top kind and   was made form solid wood.   we drilled out two holes on the side post. one goin in form side and one goin down from top, and shoved socket in to line hole as a bowl, shoved screen in and just had to suck face wit the bed post to smoke  . lol
  but when we was done we just shoved one them wood plug caps ya use to cover screw heads in wood shelves and was all stealth form mom an dad :aok:
  some nites we'd lay in bed and attach a length of fish aquarium hose to the mouth hole and just pass it back an forth
 i miss bein a kid


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 8, 2010)

omg !!!! thats awesome zip..lololol...sounds like we would make a good macguyver team lol..


----------



## zipflip (Feb 8, 2010)

:d


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 8, 2010)

nice bowl ta2...now you gotta burn something in it lol.


----------



## ray jay (Feb 9, 2010)

Puff, how is the OG18 looking? Want to do it next. I see on Attitudes site that it won 2nd in 2009 Indica cup. Must be some good smoke.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 10, 2010)

Need update on Slee. I will be keeping tabs, I have Tude UFO's too. My choice was slee for shear yield and quality, but this is the 2nd time I have heard they are a very very slow grower. Sigh. Whichever one rocks, I will roll with. If none turn out, new seed order, I guess.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 11, 2010)

UGH !!!! i got algae !!! what to do if the some of the roots are algaed on ? i used whatever panda film i had there to cover the tray and will redo it better soon. i cleaned the tray with bleach and water and drain and refilled the res..what PPM's would you guys be running on plants this size.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 11, 2010)

i'm not growing the slee this time..saving it for an all sativa grow.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2010)

Makes sense. Maybe dip them in that hydrogen peroxide/H20 solution. Should be 250ppm or so, no? You have stellar set-up, might as well throw chiller in there. I personally like them alot.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 11, 2010)

would dipping them in an h2o2 solution be better than adding h2o2 to the res ?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 11, 2010)

and how would you mix a dipping solution...strength wise


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2010)

What about that sticky about slimy roots. I am not the expert on it and it's crucial decision.


----------



## IRISH (Feb 11, 2010)

i like the way you start out your journal brother Puff Monkey; '''i'm baked, so don't rush me"'. roflmao...

whats up with all that wasted space bro? looks like you coulda thrown 4-5 more up in the tubs, at least, if not doubled up.  ...

you got a good size crew to grow for man, your gonna have to get that space dialed for max output...this is when you wanna be finding these things out is winter too bro...cooler temps to work with , and all...you running both tables?

just some constructive criticism brother man. you know Irish would never dis your style, and suave technique. lol. lol...

i'm deffinately in for this action...i envy your tables man. you have a rock'in set-up with great potetial when you get this dialed. and you will. you'll be pulling 3-4 pds down a grow with what your working with...

i guess i should go back now , and read from the beginning what strains your hooking up this run...later bro...Irish...


----------



## IRISH (Feb 11, 2010)

c'mon bro, you know this mung. it's one cap full hydrogen peroxide to one gallon water...

is it your roots? are your baskets, and tub slimy too? i see a problem here, with alot of work to be done quickly... you need something large enough to put your plants in like another tub, while you change your rez, and clean your tub with the solution above 1 cap to 1 gallon. pay attention to the pump, and lines also... thats the worst part about the E&F, the tub is exposed...

personally, i would run the h2o2 in the rez all the time with the nutes... a lighter mix though...and i don't know how light. it's a guesstimate thing, and watch close sorta type thing, ya know?

get to scrubbin...


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2010)

Agree. Most will say a chiller is costly and prob not needed, but if you want to be worry free of slimy roots and keep those roots bright white. Some of the best looking E&F roots I have seen all had chillers, year round. IMO, a super soild $299 investment. With your room, it just makes sense. get er dun


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 11, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Agree. Most will say a chiller is costly and prob not needed, but if you want to be worry free of slimy roots and keep those roots bright white. Some of the best looking E&F roots I have seen all had chillers, year round. IMO, a super soild $299 investment. With your room, it just makes sense. get er dun


i had actually made room for a chiller in my budget but being that my reses sit on concrete, my water temps range between 62f and 65f...winter and summer..


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, maybe I wont need one than.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 11, 2010)

and to answer Irish, those plants in the veg room are for mom selection...i'm gonna pick the best(or only) female and clone the crap out of them...then i'm gonna fill my 4x8... i am still unsure as to the best way go about doing this ie, number of plants ....how many clones would you guys put under 2x 1000w in a 4x8 ? should i do 30-40 clones and flower them as soon as they root ? or should i stick with my plan of 18 bigger plants ?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 11, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Wow, maybe I wont need one than.


yeah, concrete is great for "chilling" res water .


----------



## warfish (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like it will be a fun grow   Going to follow along if you dont mind  

Warfish


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 11, 2010)

IRISH said:
			
		

> c'mon bro, you know this mung. it's one cap full hydrogen peroxide to one gallon water...
> 
> is it your roots? are your baskets, and tub slimy too? i see a problem here, with alot of work to be done quickly... you need something large enough to put your plants in like another tub, while you change your rez, and clean your tub with the solution above 1 cap to 1 gallon. pay attention to the pump, and lines also... thats the worst part about the E&F, the tub is exposed...
> 
> ...


actually , i never got the ratio of h2o2....there were some theorys but never solid info (or i wasn't looking hard)...now i know....if using in res, maybe 1/3 cap per gal ???...it's a 45 gal res..


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2010)

IMO, for a table, I would do single colas straight to 12/12. Little sea of tops.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 11, 2010)

warfish said:
			
		

> Looks like it will be a fun grow  Going to follow along if you dont mind
> 
> Warfish


sure..i think it's about to get good..a few crucial things have recently dawned on me and i think i'm gonna employ most of them


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 11, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> IMO, for a table, I would do single colas straight to 12/12. Little sea of tops.


thats just what i was comming around to realizing..you think i'd pull more weight like that ?


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2010)

No doubt about it. But based on turn around time. Lights are gonna put out g per watt whether big or small.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 11, 2010)

so i should put the clones to flower as soon as they root ?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 11, 2010)

here is a pic of my flower stuff...i still need to build the room but it's comming soon. the room will be 5x9x6.8...only 1 of the lights is on in the pic


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep or a few days max.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 11, 2010)

would you recommend vegging for 1 week in the flower room ? just leave the 1000's on 24hr ?


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2010)

7 days might be too long for single colas. But try it and see. 1000 sounds good 24/7 for one week.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 11, 2010)

2x1000 lol


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 11, 2010)

so how many clones do you think i can grow in a 4x8?...i'm gonna cover it with panda film and use netpots so i don't think i'll have any root bound issues


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2010)

I am def not the expert on this one. I have seen many SOG though and Luv them when done right. Someone will chime in. Just make sure those cloas are almost touching each other. About week 8-10 they will be fat and touches each other. Most I have seen are 1-1.5oz colas.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 11, 2010)

really ?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 11, 2010)

well, i am fully aware that i have much to learn so pour it on me...i can take it. lol


----------



## IRISH (Feb 11, 2010)

i cant figure that well right now, but it would be alot of dam clones. lol. i thought that was all the hoopla with an e&f, that it was unspoken it's used specific for clones? no?...


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2010)

What you mean really?


----------



## IRISH (Feb 11, 2010)

DDamm Puff. that flowering system just did it for me. that is beyond sweet. i'd def try to push 150-200 clones in that puppy, but thats me. lol...

saying i love your set-up is an understatement of the year...

why would'nt you get a black table for your veg table also? i know white, for reflect, but being it's open, it's gonna attract the slime. theres a product for that at the shops. can't remember what its called? 

if you want to get some good info on getting a system such as yours dialed, you'll need to consult either NCH, or Brother BuddyLuv...best bets there bro...

that thing ain't no play toy there. thats the real McCoy. the hog with the biggest nads... :hubba: ...


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2010)

Funny. 200? Holy moly. Told ya I was not the guy to ask about SOG cola grow. I never woulda guessed 200. Man, you have some serious cloning to do.


----------



## IRISH (Feb 11, 2010)

did you ever consider moving that puppy out from that wall, so you could walk around it? i know your gonna close it in, and it will be easier to close in the way it is. thats the thing about this set-up, it really needs to be in a closed in set-up. i can't wait til you get to the point of set it, and forget it. ...this is meant to run itself basically, with little human involvement. it's own little eco-system...you'll get there bro. baby steps man. baby steps...  ...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 17, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> What you mean really?


1-1.5 0z clones ??? that adds up...i've got it figured for 78 5" net pots cut into a DIY 4x8 tray lid..thats alot of pot..sounds like the 1G per watt isn't so far away. i found a place to order 4'x8'x1/4" black or white ABS plastic sheets and i'm gunna just cut 78 5" holes in it....13x6....the visions in my head say this method will surely rock. it's gonna look like a DWC but function like an E&F. i may have to reinforce it but i figure aluminum "I"beams epoxied to the underside will suffice:hubba:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 17, 2010)

the algae problem has been completely wiped out..i saw them yesterday @ 23 days and they were huge..most are starting to show sex..i think 2 more weeks and it's clonin' time...i'll get pics up soon.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 17, 2010)

Sounds awesome. Most SOG I have seen are just single tops, that come in around a oz or so. Thats so much bud dude. Pics for sure. What happened to your reply for my PM, huh huh? Wish I was a DIY guy like you.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 17, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Sounds awesome. Most SOG I have seen are just single tops, that come in around a oz or so. Thats so much bud dude. Pics for sure. What happened to your reply for my PM, huh huh? Wish I was a DIY guy like you.


oops, sorry man...i spaced out on that one ..78 oz's is 2184 grams...that over 1 g per watt !!!..to be a great DIY guy, you must practice seeing objects and imagining what it/they could be used for. if i don't have/ can't find a certain something, i go in the garage and make it...plasma cutters rule lol.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 17, 2010)

i'm totally high enough to help, just resend the PM..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 20, 2010)

heres the garden at 23 days ...the algae prob has been obliterated..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 20, 2010)

and here they are at 26 days !!!!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 20, 2010)

gonna build a foam tray lid tomorrow to separate them a little.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

those look nice....:hubba:


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, they look healthy and happy. What you gonna do when summer time rolls around?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 20, 2010)

grow even more pot...why?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 21, 2010)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> i may have to reinforce it but i figure aluminum "I"beams epoxied to the underside will suffice:hubba:


 
hey puff i would be a lil leary of putting aluminum, in fact any alloy but stainless in there. especially w/ chems for nutes. dont know what the oxidation process might do.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 21, 2010)

oh yeah im sketchin out. i didnt even tell yah your plants are kickin. lookin good. im def going to do hydro. still have 1/2 a bale of promix. ahh ha! passive hydro coir & promix. then thinking real hydro.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 21, 2010)

How you deal with temps in system for summer?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 21, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> How you deal with temps in system for summer?


central AC.. ..in the winter, my 1000's put off enough heat for the room so i close the register in the wall and just open it in the summer.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 21, 2010)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> oh yeah im sketchin out. i didnt even tell yah your plants are kickin. lookin good. im def going to do hydro. still have 1/2 a bale of promix. ahh ha! passive hydro coir & promix. then thinking real hydro.


i did dirt... now i love hydro...wait till you see what i'm building ...it's gonna rock..i may try to pantent it lol..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 21, 2010)

yay!!!! i got sexing plants....sorry i forgot the camera but i'm going back in the morning..the preflowers are very small but 2 of em' are girls for sure...i'll prolly know on the rest of em in the next day or 2..


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 22, 2010)

PM can hardly wait to see your contraption. yeah i busted out the loupe & while parts are still very tiny i know i have a male & female of k.k. & sleestack. hell yeah! pollen chucking here we come. im not gunna cross just make em how they were meant.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 25, 2010)

LOL i really want to see this thing   I was thinking of doing a trip/ flow system before something like what you are going to do, but  I maybe wrong. 1oz cola grows are sweet. You remeber ParkingJoe from here? He use to do all 1-1.5oz cola grows. He was fricking sweet. But I looked for him when I came back but he is no longer here. I should give you some of his threads of some of hits stuff from when I talked to him. My give you a lil help


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 27, 2010)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> LOL i really want to see this thing  I was thinking of doing a trip/ flow system before something like what you are going to do, but I maybe wrong. 1oz cola grows are sweet. You remeber ParkingJoe from here? He use to do all 1-1.5oz cola grows. He was fricking sweet. But I looked for him when I came back but he is no longer here. I should give you some of his threads of some of hits stuff from when I talked to him. My give you a lil help


hellz yeah, i'll read anything you think may help.... i have this site alone to thank for my current amount of knowledge on this subject...i still have much to learn


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 27, 2010)

well here it is...33 days into the DNA grow and i now have 26 kushberry, 26 kand kush and 25 OG#18 cuttings in my new bubbler..i learned a lesson tonight as well....never take cuttings while the pump is off...the first 20 or so i cut wilted fast but made a good recovery..here be pics


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 27, 2010)

Very healthy. what size bubbler rez is that?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 27, 2010)

i want to say 40gal. i bought it from the depot for $20


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 27, 2010)

this is my first attempt at this method...for those of you who do this on a regular basis, does it all look right ?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 28, 2010)

I give you two green thumbs up


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 28, 2010)

Here ya go Puff didnt really want to read it all kinda long but it may help you out ill try to find more of his posts later really really tired right now

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30797


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 28, 2010)

well, my bro says he thinks 5 aren't gonna make it...good thing i only need 72...i cut 77.


----------



## matt612346 (Feb 28, 2010)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> this is my first attempt at this method...for those of you who do this on a regular basis, does it all look right ?



looks pretty good... ive seen all sorts of setup like this one. the one i like the best and the one i myself am going to do is similar to yours but i'm going to have coconut(cocotek) baskets filled with a soilless mix and flood 4 times a day.. a LOT easier then dealing with those clay pebbles.. and water goes UP to the top even if the flooding fills 75% of the coconut basket  my setup should be working within a couple weeks here so maybe i'll show you.. 

goodluck sir!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 28, 2010)

i don't know man, my main goal aside from growing super squeef was ease of use. a person with MS and wheelchair bound could manage mine with no problem but you'd prolly have to be there to see everything lol..i have a large tub that i use to keep/clean my hydroton in with an on/off valve. all i do is bang the rootball on the edge of the tub and dump the pots, then fill the tub with H2o/H2o2 and let soak for a few days.i have a 4" floor drain that the tub sits next to and is wherre i pump my RO waste water and old res water via 50' hose and a 600gph pump..i have more hydroton than i'll prolly ever need so theres no shortage there.. in veg, i feed 8x a day, 30min on/2hr30min off around the clock and it seems to work the best of all timings tested. my flower room floods 4x during lights on cycle and once in the middle of the lights off cycle.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 28, 2010)

i see what your sayin' about the coco now. the wicking action.. i'm kind of a control freak so when the pump turns off, everything drains then and there. i have a peeve about water/nutes hangin' around and causing algea and mildew and those little dog pecker gnats lol..the way i have things set up now is a result of several grows and all the best methods therein that do it for me.


----------



## Irish (Mar 1, 2010)

lol. does it for me too. lol.

hey bro, cloner looks nice. i run one, only not as big. 

you put the h2o2 in the cloner?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 1, 2010)

Dank Don said:
			
		

> lol. does it for me too. lol.
> 
> hey bro, cloner looks nice. i run one, only not as big.
> 
> you put the h2o2 in the cloner?


not yet...i put the diamond nectar and the floralicious grow so far.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 4, 2010)

well dammit,.. one of my OG18 moms intersexed on me....does this mean all of the clones from that plant will do the same ? this is intersexing not hermieing...


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 4, 2010)

what up puff? i would think so. but thats my guess. sorry to hear. i just found out my problem w/ my plants that have been roller coastering around. well im still fighting that "def" i have. turns out that i shouldnt be phing @ all w/ these GO nutes. yup, those acids are causing a lock out. well i just fed em to. crazy cause runoff is 6.3-6.7 all the time. the electrical charge of the acids is somehow causing lockout. wish i would have called GH weeks ago. anyhow i just found out & had to tell someone.


----------



## Irish (Mar 18, 2010)

what do you mean by intersexed puff? did it show both male/female? touch bases brother. hit me up, and fill a bro in. been a minute...

i hope you quarantined the mom. did you hook up a male chamber? holler...


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 18, 2010)

Update yo. Been 2 weeks. Want to make sure your not holding lots of dudes hands in room....


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 18, 2010)

here are some pics of  my new clone setup..i doubt these will split like the rubbermaid did...my moms are kinda growing out of control..can anyone tell me where to prune or what and how much is ok ? ..i'm about to get rid of these moms, maybe put them outside..i need to make room for better gens anyway...har be thee pics


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 18, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Update yo. Been 2 weeks. Want to make sure your not holding lots of dudes hands in room....


don't jinx me lol !!!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 18, 2010)

Dank Don said:
			
		

> what do you mean by intersexed puff? did it show both male/female? .


 yup, one male "preflower" that was growing into a little branch with balls..


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 18, 2010)

Ha. Good eye. So now that your gonna do a SOG, are any of those genetics gonna be part it? I say that cause it's hard to catch that in a sea style. Espically genes that are new to your garden. Feel me?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 18, 2010)

i'm not quite sure how this grow is gonna play out..i'm wingin' this one cause it's my first of this kind. i am however, gonna try to pack 72 of those clones into the flower tray which shouldn't be too hard. i'm still not sure if i'm gonna veg em' some or just go strait into flower but i suspect i'll get a good bit of squeef from this grow.


----------



## Irish (Mar 18, 2010)

very nice bubkets turbo.:hubba:  you make those?, or buy them? is that just rubber tubing sticking out of bubkets? basically the same as my tater salad tubket. ...

i went to a hydro shop today to pick up some calibration solution for both my meters, and picked up some very small net pots, like 2 inch, so i can make my own bubkets...

i seen the one at the hydro shop with the neoprene inserts...i did'nt notice the cost. i know they ain't cheap...

on the clones...you can safely take up to a third of the plant puff. 72 should be a walk in the park brother.:hubba: get some good fans, and keep good air movement in there. can you imagine scrogg'in that puppy full?.lol.

very, very nice work you've been doing puff, my brother...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 18, 2010)

yeah, those inserts are $1 each...yeah, i made those


----------



## warfish (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey PUFF MONKEY   Nice clone setup you have there!

That sucks about the OG18 mom intersexing on you.  I found a male flower deep inside a bud of my LA Con at week 4 of flower.  When I went to remove a clone of her that had vegged longer I noticed some growth coming directly out of the stem of a fan leaf.  Now I'm wondering if it was intersexed as you say your OG18 was.


----------

